# Best way to conduct a water change?



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

Howdy guys,

I was going to add this to my continuing thread about my new tank, but I thought I would start a new thread... I'm sure there are many threads with regard to this, but I wanted to explain my plan of attack on water changes and see if it sounds good, or if there is something I need to reconsider.

Because my kitchen faucet is a bit too fancy and doesn't have any threading to attach an aerator adapter, I can't use the Aqueon water change kit... All of my bathrooms are at a higher level than the fish tank, so it wouldn't work there either, except for filling... 

So I'm just planning to use a standard tank vacuum, and siphon the water out into a large rubbermade tub. Empty the old water from the tub, and refill the tub with the garden hose... Treat the water in the tub, and transfer the new water into the tank using a 1 gallon pitcher. The tub will be right in front of the tank, so no trips to the sink, just dip and pour, dip and pour... 

When I go through this process, should I move the fish to a different tank? Or just leave them in there? 

Is it a problem for the fish if things get kicked up a bit while vacuuming the substrate?

How long does it take for Stress Coat to stabilize the tap water and make it safe for the fish?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I use a small pump to transfer water its easier an less back breaking. Its alright to stir up a lil debris when cleaning it all settles back down or gets picked up by filters. Stabilizer is usually pretty instant but it never hurts to give it a couple stirs before adding to tank. U can leave the fish in tank when adding water just pour water in slowly or invest in a cheap small pump mine is 395gph an usually pumps in to a 5ft high tank at decent pace.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the Aqueon changer but only use it for filling really. To drain I use the hose and run it out the door - just remove any attachment. 

Your plan will work. However, there is a potential for overfilling if not paying attention to the plastic tub. If you have small tanks, maybe no big deal. This time of year, providing it gets cold where you are, can be bad to fill anything from an outside faucet with the temp the water would be. The Aqueon changer can allow you to adjust the temp to what you need. If you alter the temp too much during water changes it can cause issues. Not a fan of stress coat, prefer Prime over any other product.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Just my 2cents worth. For my two 10g and a five, I use a tank vacuum into a bucket. For the 2 twentyg, I run the syphon out the window. Works great. Still have to carry water in a small bucket to fill, but it works.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think having your replacement water as close to tank temp is VERY important.Don't just use cold water,you'll get ich or some stress related issues for sure.
1^ with Prime also.It is cheaper and better than any other product when measured correctly,and is safe to overdose if it happens.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If pouring directly into the tank using a pitcher or something similar, try pouring through a colander like this to minimize what gets stirred up.
OXO Good Grips® Plastic Convertible Colander - BedBathandBeyond.com
Depending on the width of your tank it should rest right across the top. I use this for smaller tanks but have a python for the larger ones.

I also agree that you do not want to add water directly from an outside tap. Too cold! You want the water being added to be at the temperature the fish are used to.


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

I live in Hawaii guys  The water temp from the outside faucet is 80 degrees...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dam718 said:


> I live in Hawaii guys  The water temp from the outside faucet is 80 degrees...


Very well then.
I'm in NY just a little different you know!


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

In the middle of a 50% water change... Everything is going up, so I think that's a good sign... Ammonia at 1ppm, Nitrites at .5ppm, and Nitrates around 20

I know I probably need to do another change in a couple of days, just keeping an eye on ammonia to make sure it doesn't go over 1ppm... 

The water from the garden hose is a little bit colder than the tank... Hose is 76F tank is 80F. I didn't know if that would stress the fish, so I have placed a submersible heater in the tub with the dechlorinated water and I'm letting it get up to 80F. 

How long can I let the fish swim around in a half full tank with no filtration before they're in any danger? Is it okay to leave them in there while the water heats up? I'm guessing it shouldn't take longer than an hour or two, as it's also the ambient temperature of my house... 

Should I put an air stone in the tank while the water gets up to temp?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

For my 55 gal changes are a bit different because on that side of the place there is no hot water heater.

Under the 55 gallon I have a 25 gallon aquarium I use as a holding tank to heat the water for the next change.

I clean the 55 with a python hooked to the sink. After that I simply turn the pump on in the 25 gallon and it pumps the water into the 55. When complete I use the python to refill the 25 for the water change the next week.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dam718 said:


> In the middle of a 50% water change... Everything is going up, so I think that's a good sign... Ammonia at 1ppm, Nitrites at .5ppm, and Nitrates around 20
> 
> I know I probably need to do another change in a couple of days, just keeping an eye on ammonia to make sure it doesn't go over 1ppm...
> 
> ...


In the future I don't think 76 to 80 is a big difference.Even on a 50% change the tank would only go to 78, and changes like that happen in nature.Sometimes slight temp changes are a trigger for breeding in some fish.2 degrees just doesn't seem a major concern to me.
Hope your fish were alright?They should have been fine for several hours at least.


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> In the future I don't think 76 to 80 is a big difference.Even on a 50% change the tank would only go to 78, and changes like that happen in nature.Sometimes slight temp changes are a trigger for breeding in some fish.2 degrees just doesn't seem a major concern to me.
> Hope your fish were alright?They should have been fine for several hours at least.


The fish were fine! Thanks for askin 

When I installed my canister filter yesterday I changed 20 gallons, and filled back up with the hose directly using a shower attachment, adding the water conditioner prior to filling. The temp did drop to 78F, but no adverse effects. Much easier doing it that way than one pitcher at a time... I may go and grab a long length of hose to attach to my siphon so I can just siphon the water directly outside, instead of into the tub. That would make water changes a breeze, and cut my time WAY down...

You know, won't the Aqueon / Python water change tools thread right on to an outdoor faucet? If I can fill directly from the outdoor spigot with no issues, I may as well get one and cut my time yet again  All my outdoor faucets are lower than my tank. None of my indoor faucets are though


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it didn't thread right on a hardware store would have the adapter to connect to garden hose spigot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They do attach to an outside faucet. Same thread type as a garden hose.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

This might be old fashion but I just use old milk jugs. I have a lot of plants so when I siphon off my tanks, I put the water in milk jugs and recycle the water to my plants. Same with when I do the dishes. I run the water into a milk jug, and discovered it takes a quarter of a milk jug for the water to get warm. So I save the water in milk jugs and let the chlorine dissipate over a few days. I keep the jugs under my tank in the cabinet.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I just finished a 50% PWC on my tank, I siphoned out like you said you will, dumped the water outside, treated with fertz for the plants and dechlorinator, and refilled in the bathtub. This is a photo of the setup I use to siphon water back into the tank. The 2 buckets below are full of aquarium supplies and have lids.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

1) Put a pre-filter over the end of a 25 foot anti-kink garden hose and zip-tie the hose to the handle of a plastic spring clamp. 
2) Clamp to the edge of the tank, run the hose out the front door, get a siphon going and sit back to watch. When one tank is done go to the next one.
3) Once everything is done put dechlor directly into the tanks, hook the hose to a spigot or shower head (they sell great showerhead diverter valves for less than $10) and refill everything.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Here is my current clamp setup. The clear hose has a barb that connects through a ball valve to the garden hose. I'll use a plastic clamp if I ever do this again.








wer head diverter valves are less than $10). Refill as many tanks as you want.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pre-filter is to keep from sucking out fish/shrimp?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Pre-filter is to keep from sucking out fish/shrimp?


Yep. I use this on four tanks that have shrimp and two others with very curious fish. I do some minimal vacuuming in the one corner that has a dead spot with a 1/2" hose (no larger siphon tip) in one of the tanks, and no mulm or filter media cleanup in the others.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this forum working? Awful quiet.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's working, I think. That's a cool foam prefilter, I hadn't thought of that before. I've got some extra filter floss, I'm going to pack the gravel vac on my siphon hose tomorrow when I do my PWC. Brilliant!


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

As to the fancy faucet - Does your faucet have an aerator on it? If it does, I suspect it does, the aerator unscrews leaving a threaded portion of the faucet to attach the siphon to.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Aqueon or Python is the way to go. Mine is 50 feet so I can reach everywhere. They sell adapters for faucets, or you can get one at a hardware store. A hose clamp can make anything fit! Hose changers are great - siphon the water out to your garden or grass, and fill at the faucet. No wastewater!! No water on the floor to get in trouble with your spouse about.
And since it will be so easy to do a water change, you will do them more frequently, which means more stable water conditions for the fish.
As for temperature, a degree or two makes no difference... this isn't saltwater were talking about! And a 50% water change with a 4 degree difference in incoming water is only a 2 degree difference to the tank. I do 90% water changes and my fish love them!

Small fish might need a sponge, but the only fish I've ever had get stuck were bala sharks that barely fit in the gravel tube and they got their noses stuck all the way to the small hose.

I like the pvc/ziptie/clamp/sponge that someone posted a photo of... primitive-but I'm sure it works great. Its better than my contraption!

Hope this helps.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

^I strongly suspect temperature isn't even as much of a concern in a salt tank as some people make it out to be, although it may be a contributor. I've only been on a reef a couple times, but each time the temperature would change several degrees in just a second or two as the current changed, clouds came out, etc. It was a very surprising experience to say the least. None of the SPS seemed to mind and there weren't really any softies in that area.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I use buckets and made a thingy so when dumping water into it doesn't stir up the tank to much. Its a funnel and a pvc T fitting. It hangs on the front glass. The black Skirt tetras play in the current while I'm dumping water in. Pic are in the gallery.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

dam718 said:


> I live in Hawaii guys  The water temp from the outside faucet is 80 degrees...


Hey, pretty darn cold in these parts. If you will put me up for the winter in Hawaii, I'll change your water for you!


----------

